# 2013-2014 Season



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Quick "fleet" photo from today. Just wanted to make sure it all ran incase of a freak storm. Was a nice early 23rd birthday present to myself to see the progress of my business in front of me!! 

Still have to;
- install 2.5yd tornado on dump
- install wings & snow deflector on newest mvp+
- install backrack & leds on the f350
- install new drag chain & bearings on 2.5yd tornado
- breakout the 1.8yd tornado and make sure she's good to go

btw the 8'6 & 8' pro plus plows are forsale...making way for a wideout.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Pretty good for only being 23! Nice to see.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

congrats and nice fleet


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Congrats JJ!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys! So I bought a 2.5yd tornado used this past summer and it was severly neglected. $1k later and we have all new bearings, drag chain, motor chain, sprockets & I still need a new top grate & cross braces. I am probably going to have them fabbed locally out of aluminum as Western wants nearly the same price with shipping.










And the newly installed back rack, leds & transfer tank / toolbox combo on the dually! $$$$$$$


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Regardless what you have to say in my thread, just wanted to say, you do have something nice here. Your building your business the way that works for you, I'm doing what works for me. All that matters is we make money and are happy. Good luck this winter


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great! ! You should be able to retire before you reach my age...haha Keep after it son!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Austin. However I would not call destroying a perfectly good landscape trailer something thst "works" LOL! Glad to hear you are making money!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

What lightbar is that on the 350?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Mini liberty...i have one on my gmc as well


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Officially got my wideout today! Pics tomo


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Normally not a fan of the blacked out look but it really suits your truck well. Shes a real looker, I really like what you've done with it. Nice plow too.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I wouldn't consider having only black headlight and taillight housings to be "blacked out" when the rest of the truck is untouched.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Triton2286;1662202 said:


> I wouldn't consider having only black headlight and taillight housings to be "blacked out" when the rest of the truck is untouched.


Cab lights too, the point was more to compliment his truck, it was tastefully done.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Willman940;1662216 said:


> Cab lights too, the point was more to compliment his truck, it was tastefully done.


Thank you! I did the fender markers & 3rd btake light as well. Used all LED replacements from Recon & the headlights are from the harley davidson models


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

nice fleet!


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice fleet. Looks good!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Jarred, just found out this morning that you know my buddy Justin in Massapequa. Small world.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good there! Where did you get the headlights from? MKM Customs or elsewhere...


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice fleet for being 23 years old. I am 123 years old and I will never have as many toys as you. WD 40 works good on my arthritis. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;1663098 said:


> Looking good there! Where did you get the headlights from? MKM Customs or elsewhere...


Harley davidson takeoffs...they fit '99-07 with a little bit of "love" to your headlight support



Triton2286;1662415 said:


> Hey Jarred, just found out this morning that you know my buddy Justin in Massapequa. Small world.


Hahaha ya i "know" Justin



thelettuceman;1663100 said:


> Nice fleet for being 23 years old. I am 123 years old and I will never have as many toys as you. WD 40 works good on my arthritis.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Sarcasm? I can't tell haha but thanks??


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking good Jared I love the backrack setup on your 7.3, I am trying to find a good deal on a transfer tank.I sold mine because my old truck was a short bed and now that I am doing for bobcat work and drive a 7.3 also I need one. Having to fill up the bobcats with two 5 gallon cans every other day sucks.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

EGLC;1663109 said:


> Hahaha ya i "know" Justin


Well that doesn't sound good hahah


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

havenlax18;1663971 said:


> Looking good Jared I love the backrack setup on your 7.3, I am trying to find a good deal on a transfer tank.I sold mine because my old truck was a short bed and now that I am doing for bobcat work and drive a 7.3 also I need one. Having to fill up the bobcats with two 5 gallon cans every other day sucks.


Thanks! I have the "same" setup on my GMC as well...I love this transfer tank/toolbox combo, holds 100 gallons & cost me $1100ish...


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

What size downpipe, exhaust, and tip do you have on the 7.3? I have a 3 inch dp to 4 inch straight pipe to 8 inch tip. Do you have any work done to it or is it just stock. My personal truck has 142xxx miles and it is being used for work rather then play is still decently modded but I didn't over due it or dump to much money into it. It can roll coal but only on my command and not at a childish level. How do your vbox's fit with to 2 ft of space take up from the backrack to the end of the combo tank? And yeah the GMC looks like a very reliable and presentable setup. Once I purchase a vbox for my truck and plow setup for a 99 f250 I'm going to only fix up what I have and wait till spring for a dump trailer and new zero turn.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought the truck with banks exhaust, exhaust brake and soke minir upgrades to turbo.

I won't salt with this truck so the tank will be fine. Still plenty of rook for a pallet of calcuim


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Exhaust brake, do tell?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Willman940;1665651 said:


> Exhaust brake, do tell?


banks makes it


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

twinning


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Better get some new wing edges, those high dollar clients want that lot squeaky clean


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

MatthewG;1668228 said:


> Better get some new wing edges, those high dollar clients want that lot squeaky clean


I am going to put new edges on both


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

do you have any problems with 6.0?


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Those are both 7.3s if I remember correctly


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

first salting of the season!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

calling for about an inch here tomorrow...hope i can get a push in...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it's going to be too much of a mix. NOAA is calling for less than a half inch changing between rain, sleet and snow.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Triton2286;1677803 said:


> I think it's going to be too much of a mix. NOAA is calling for less than a half inch changing between rain, sleet and snow.


Ya, good point. Even a salting app at this point would be nice. I am itching to start the season haha...they had 3.4" on the board for Tuesday but that was changed by 11am today


----------



## biscuit141 (May 23, 2012)

Hey nice rigs. What brand of LED lights did you put on your back rack and under bumper? I have been looking for some decent ones.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice fleet! You'll love the Wideouts.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

biscuit141;1684134 said:


> Hey nice rigs. What brand of LED lights did you put on your back rack and under bumper? I have been looking for some decent ones.


I only use WHELEN products. I have two LED lightbars from them and at least 12 LED lightheads...maybe more lol



Brant'sLawnCare;1684149 said:


> Nice fleet! You'll love the Wideouts.


Yes, they are awesome. I will never use anything else. I started with pro plus's, then got wings, then got my virst mvp plus & now the two wideouts. Used them a few days ago on 3-4" and cleanup on my lots was incredible


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

EGLC;1684356 said:


> I only use WHELEN products. I have two LED lightbars from them and at least 12 LED lightheads...maybe more lol
> 
> Yes, they are awesome. I will never use anything else. I started with pro plus's, then got wings, then got my virst mvp plus & now the two wideouts. Used them a few days ago on 3-4" and cleanup on my lots was incredible


Ya they really shine during 3-4" storms. I really like the MVP's for plowing drives though. How do you like your spreaders?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

havenlax18;1711703 said:


> Any updates?


none at the moment....next season should see a large increase as I have already gotten a green-light on a few nice sites due to poor service from the competition this year....



Brant'sLawnCare;1712817 said:


> Ya they really shine during 3-4" storms. I really like the MVP's for plowing drives though. How do you like your spreaders?


I don't do drives any more, not worth the headache at this point....the wideouts are awesome, however I am disappointed with their scraping abilities...or lack there-of. Spreaders have been great so far, I just wish they were auger fed and not a drag chain...I may look into snowex next season.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

here are a few pics


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

So did the Kubota do better than the S130 lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

MatthewG;1713617 said:


> So did the Kubota do better than the S130 lol


nope...my operator hated life...I am calling around to try and find a S250 or comparable...:crying:

OH! had one of my snowex push salters stolen out of bed of the F350 today!!!


----------



## everestscape (Jan 7, 2011)

To everyone in this thread, I plow a couple lots near and right next to Jared throughout our town. He is a great guy and he has helped me out when my salter took a crap. I'll try and help him at any time...even though he doesn't answer his phone all the time :laughing: Jared, thanks for your help man. Talk to you.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

EGLC;1713627 said:


> OH! had one of my snowex push salters stolen out of bed of the F350 today!!!


Damn that sucks. Did it happen at night? What did that spreader cost?


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

everestscape;1713801 said:


> To everyone in this thread, I plow a couple lots near and right next to Jared throughout our town. He is a great guy and he has helped me out when my salter took a crap. I'll try and help him at any time...even though he doesn't answer his phone all the time :laughing: Jared, thanks for your help man. Talk to you.


Is this Dan?


----------



## everestscape (Jan 7, 2011)

V_Scapes;1716470 said:


> Is this Dan?


Unfortunately I am Dan haha


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Where did you get the front end conversion for your trucks? Or did you mod them on your own?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

A.T.T.;1716885 said:


> Where did you get the front end conversion for your trucks? Or did you mod them on your own?


You can get a precut off eBay or go to the junk yard and cut the bottom of the 05-07 grill in order to fit the 99-04 grill.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

EGLC;1713627 said:


> nope...my operator hated life...I am calling around to try and find a S250 or comparable...:crying:
> 
> OH! had one of my snowex push salters stolen out of bed of the F350 today!!!


We hand a handful taken also. Those things are not cheap they go for around $500 each. I am guessing you lease a kabota and s130? Are they what best fits you or are they all that available?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

havenlax18;1722438 said:


> We hand a handful taken also. Those things are not cheap they go for around $500 each. I am guessing you lease a kabota and s130? Are they what best fits you or are they all that available?


I rented the s130 & kubota for 1 storm each. Both were horrible. The local rental place really f*cked me this season. 
I am calling CAT today to see how much a backhoe vs skid will run me to finish winter....I have a suspicion feb will be hard.

Harley Davidson lights were off of eBay and cheap! ($150 a pair)


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Is that at the Rockaway Mall Jared? Trucks look great man!


----------

